# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG  Octoplus JTAG v.1.8.4 - added LG G3 series USB repair!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Octoplus JTAG Software v.1.8.4 is out!  *We have added boot repair (all in Test Mode) via USB and small TP for LG G3 D852, D852G, D855, D855K and D855P.*  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v.1.8.4 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:* - *LG D852* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB (Beta)
    - *LG D852G* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB (Beta)
    - *LG D855* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB (Beta)
    - *LG D855K* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB (Beta)
    - *LG D855P* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB (Beta)*All pinouts and Repair procedures are described in the manual ("Help" button in Software)*  *To repair mentioned above devices via USB, please follow the next three steps:*  *Attach  testpoint as shown on Figure 1 in the Software manual and connect your  phone using Micro USB cable directly into the mainboard’s USB port
(do NOT use any USB hubs!)**Check PC Device Manager, a  new device should appear "Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008" or "Unknown  Device" if you hadn’t installed the driver yet.
Drivers are in {Installation_Folder}\Driver\QHSUSB**Release testpoint and press “EasyRepair” button in the software (or “Connect” button, when in Advanced Mode)*    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

